# add-on moveable reel seat?



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a nice Fenwick Saltstik 9' casting rod, but the reel seat is too far up for my arm length. I would like to add a second reel seat about 5" lower down the butt end.

One idea is to clamp the reel onto the cork tape and live with it. The reel I am using (daiwa sl20sh) has a nice wide clamp but I am not totally happy with this idea, as I suspect it will slip as it mashes down the cork. Also, it will mash down the cork  well, synth cork I think, but still it looks nice.

So, before I go get two hose clamps from the local hardware, is there a better way? Can I buy some sort of "slip over" reel seat that is designed to be placed on a finished butt?

Dave


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't clamp directly to the butt like that because you will likely crush the blank. You could get a Fuji plate style seat and wrap it on accordingly. There are also the Abu Grip-Lok seats. http://www.waderson.com/uk/store/7449-ABU-Griplok.html

I've heard they have a tendency to slip though.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> I wouldn't clamp directly to the butt like that because you will likely crush the blank. You could get a Fuji plate style seat and wrap it on accordingly. There are also the Abu Grip-Lok seats. http://www.waderson.com/uk/store/7449-ABU-Griplok.html
> 
> I've heard they have a tendency to slip though.



I have one available...$20.00 shipped


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I have one available...$20.00 shipped


I will kill you.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*griplok?*

Which of the 3 sizes is it? I guess i better find my mic and measure the diameter of the rod butt.

Also... the griplok can be slipped right over the cork? Or would it be best to strip the cork where I want the new seat.

Of course, if i have to strip the cork, I guess I could just install a normal seat. Maybe i answered my own q.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You want the cork under the GripLok. You definitely don't want it on a bare blank. You could just as easily cut the old seat off, strip the cork and redo it to your liking. That would be the best thing to do.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The Griplock that NS4D has is mine.

And it works just fine on a bare blank, IMHO.

I bought it for an HDX. 

And that focker Al stole it.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

ah.. gotcha. ty for all the info, very helpful all.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> The Griplock that NS4D has is mine.
> 
> And it works just fine on a bare blank, IMHO.
> 
> ...


you sir are incorrect....the one I'm selling came off my new Inferno...

put the bong down...it isn't 4:20 yet...btw I sold yours on E-Eray


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> The Griplock that NS4D has is mine.
> 
> And it works just fine on a bare blank, IMHO.
> 
> ...


Did it scratch the blank at all? I've not personally used one, but I've thought about trying one out.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> you sir are incorrect....the one I'm selling came off my new Inferno...


Whatever, dude. 

You owe me for a Griplock. 

You no good stealin' A/C fockers.

You stole it then gave it to Neil. Who the hell knows what Neil did with it. 

I can't wait to see meet up with ya'll. 

And no, the Griplock doesn't scratch the blank as far as I can tell.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Whatever, dude.
> 
> You owe me for a Griplock.
> 
> ...


don't make me call your Boss..


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Hamlet

How far up is the old one? 

A lot of people cut butts down to accomplish the same thing, then later realise that it was better in the beginning.

copsticks at 20 paces :O


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*9' fenwick saltstick butt*

The rod is 9' butt end to tip top.

The bottom part of the reel seat is 23" up from the butt end. For my arm length, this gives me a nice poke in the gut unless I extend my arms stiff all the way out, which is awkward and uncomfortable.

I had thought of cutting 4" off the butt. It simply seemed to me that if there was a way to get the reel moved down I would have that 4" as extra working length rather than lost. The griplok idea also lets me revert to the original length (if i ever grow longer arms... or want to sell the rod).


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Just measured the reel seat lenght on my spanish rod, 23" to stem of reel. 

Cutting would be the easiest by far, but if you do, I would start with only a couple of inches.

Good Luck


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

hamlet said:


> For my arm length, this gives me a nice poke in the gut unless I extend my arms stiff all the way out, which is awkward and uncomfortable.




However, more extension equals more distance. the farther out your arms are the more leverage you nave on the "hit" which is where most of your distance power is generated.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

hamlet said:


> I have a nice Fenwick Saltstik 9' casting rod, but the reel seat is too far up for my arm length. I would like to add a second reel seat about 5" lower down the butt end.
> 
> One idea is to clamp the reel onto the cork tape and live with it. The reel I am using (daiwa sl20sh) has a nice wide clamp but I am not totally happy with this idea, as I suspect it will slip as it mashes down the cork. Also, it will mash down the cork  well, synth cork I think, but still it looks nice.
> 
> ...



I can't stress this enough- the clamp that comes with conventionals was NEVER intended to be the sole means for clamping the reel to the rod- rods get destroyed (crushed) when this is done. Coasters have metal or plastic bands that are flexible and designed for this purpose- the clamp that comes with the reel is far too rigid to be clamped directly to the butt, it can be used with plate seats or standard reels seats.

There are several variations of moveable reel seats besides the griplock- google ukhooks and search and you will find them. 

Something is wrong if 23" is too far for you to reach. The average length on a heaver is 28-32" .

23" to the reel seat should not give anyone except an extremely small person issues ( I'm talking midget, but don't want to be rude)

Seriously if your having problems and are over 4' tall , it may be your casting technique that is the issue, and not the reel seat location.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*technique*

I am quite sure my casting technique is not in shape, and I appreciate the observations. I have never really learned a technique, it is more or less a toss that goes back to growing up with small 7' and 8' spinning gear and boat casting to schooling blues. I'll go back and study some vids and see if I can see where I should doing things differently.

I also think part of the issue I am having comes from a touch of bursitis in my left shoulder. Extending my arms is not totally comfortable, especially after a half dozen casts or so, and I am afraid to do so and lay into the rod for fear of making the issue worse.

On my rods with shorter butts, I don't seem to have the same difficulty.

Anyway, I am taking this further off the topic of rodbuilding so I will draw it to a close. Seems an inexpensive experiment to try one of the moveable seats AND look into casting technique.

Thanks for all the help.

Dave


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

hamlet said:


> I am quite sure my casting technique is not in shape, and I appreciate the observations. I have never really learned a technique, it is more or less a toss that goes back to growing up with small 7' and 8' spinning gear and boat casting to schooling blues. I'll go back and study some vids and see if I can see where I should doing things differently.
> 
> I also think part of the issue I am having comes from a touch of bursitis in my left shoulder. Extending my arms is not totally comfortable, especially after a half dozen casts or so, and I am afraid to do so and lay into the rod for fear of making the issue worse.
> 
> ...


Shoulder problems can certainly prevent us from making use of our full reach, as long as your not throwing real heavy lures it may actually be an advantage to have your hands slightly closer together, as this aids in creating speed in the cast, but has the disadvatange of less leverage, which may not be needed for lighter weights.

Good Luck

Mark

:fishing:


----------

